# Who is your LEAST favorite villager?



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone has that one villager that they just can't stand. Which villager do you hate the most?

For me, it's Dotty. I had her in Wild World and her house was weird, her eyes creeped me out, and she annoyed me a lot.


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 20, 2014)

Most definitely Tabby. I swear, she must be a demon....


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Out of our current residents or period?


----------



## locker (Aug 20, 2014)

I cant stand Pashmina the goat, and I really don't like Jambette but i don't think many people do lol


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

uh Bella. Just do not like her


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Out of our current residents or period?


Any villager.



locker said:


> I cant stand Pashmina the goat



Aw, I love Pashmina. I had her in my town for about a week, but she moved out really quickly.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 20, 2014)

Bettina really pisses me off. She just seems so fake, as if everything she says isn't genuine. Like, instead of being nice I always felt that she was just mocking. Not sure why. And she's always selling me stuff I don't want. 

Rasher is really pushing me though. I've been cycling for almost two hours and he _just_ _won't_ _leave!_


----------



## Roseology (Aug 20, 2014)

I seriously hate Julian?? Like he just bothers me idk why


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 20, 2014)

PIETRO


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> PIETRO



I SECOND THIS.
He's creepy.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2014)

In that case, Barold. Just no.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 21, 2014)

There are so many villagers I dislike, but still my least fave will be Chops, cause he's just hideous.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 21, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> There are so many villagers I dislike, but still my least fave will be Chops, cause he's just hideous.



You think Chops is hideous? Take a look at Klaus. Disgusting little thing.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 21, 2014)

rocket. that ugly ***** stayed in my town for SEVEN MONTHS. and when she asked to move, she changed her mind. i was so FURIOUS. i'm kinda glad i started a new town, now i don't have to deal with her.


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 21, 2014)

Queenie. She moved in randomly and I hated her. I got her out pretty quickly though.


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 21, 2014)

Samson. I swear, that mouse is a psychopath.


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 21, 2014)

oh my god

C H O W

I  H A T E  H I M


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 21, 2014)

Aww poor villagers. If a villager moved in that I particularly don't like, I wouldn't hate them. Before I knew about this website I just went with the flow. But if I had to choose, it would be Samson. I was still nice to him but he never wanted to move


----------



## locker (Aug 21, 2014)

RetroT said:


> You think Chops is hideous? Take a look at Klaus. Disgusting little thing.



lol its neat how we all have different tastes, i have klaus in my 2nd town and cant bring myself to let him go lol


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 21, 2014)

Tabby. I find her terrifying, no matter how subjectively I try to look at her.


----------



## roseoforlando (Aug 21, 2014)

Hans he was terrible to me while in my town, always very rude to me.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't really judge the villagers I haven't had yet, so I'll go with Naomi. She has demon eyes Dx


----------



## froogie (Aug 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I can't really judge the villagers I haven't had yet, so I'll go with Naomi. She has demon eyes Dx



Definitely definitely second this.


----------



## Marshal Mcsmug (Aug 21, 2014)

The worst villager i ever had in my town was Peewee i just hated Peewee so much and i had to do so much tting to get him out


----------



## Alvery (Aug 21, 2014)

I know Benjamin is considered pretty cute, but honestly, I really, really hate him  He's been in my town twice, and both times stopped me from getting a dreamie because he absolutely refused to move :<


----------



## kuri_kame (Aug 21, 2014)

For me it's Harry because he street pass moved in so randomly right in the middle of a path and I just could not get rid of him for awhile. Also he's not very cute. At all.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 21, 2014)

Of all the ones I've had, I have to say Sheldon...Or Caroline. I just did not enjoy having them in my town (which is strange cause I usually like squirrels)

In my cycling town, I had both Beardo and Hippeaux and though I didn't talk to them, I didn't like how they looked at all.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 21, 2014)

Harry...

gosh, he is the ugliest thing to ever be in Animal Crossing


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

Al and Harry.
Ugliest things ever.


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 21, 2014)

skaro said:


> I SECOND THIS.
> He's creepy.



What's wrong with Pietro, he is probably one of the nicest villagers in my town with Molly and Chrisy just at #1 and #2. Does shopkeepers count? If so, its Phyllis for me.

Edit: But he seems to have a strange obsession with Super T&T.


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

Mithril Gamer said:


> What's wrong with Pietro, he is probably one of the nicest villagers in my town with Molly and Chrisy just at #1 and #2. Does shopkeepers count? If so, its Phyllis for me.
> 
> Edit: But he seems to have a strange obsession with Super T&T.


I don't like clowns. They don't scare me but they're weird...


----------



## Chandelier (Aug 21, 2014)

Truffles.... Ew.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

Defs Velma. She deceived me into liking her concept and then I realized she had a beard and that I totally hated how her personality clashed with her appearance. *But seriously... Beard.*

  

WHY IS THIS GOAT SNOOTY? UGHHHH EWHAT DOES SHE HAVE TO BE SNOOTY ABOUT?!


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 21, 2014)

Gonna have to go with Monique. She's just flat out terrifying. NO VILLAGER SHOULD LOOK LIKE THAT.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 21, 2014)

Baabara. She has appeared in all of the AC games I've owned, and she's been an ass in every one.


----------



## Vulpixi (Aug 22, 2014)

Cesar the ugly moustached Gorilla.
He was a random move in and put his house right on a bunch of hybrids and didn't move for TWO MONTHS! D:<


----------



## rival (Aug 22, 2014)

Chops  I hate how he looks and he built his house directly in front of mine. And if he wasn't bad enough, Pancetti moved in right next to him through a streetpass. Took a looong time to get them both out.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 22, 2014)

Currently in my town my least favorite is Sylvia. I usually don't like villagers with bad color schemes, or extreme faces, like Tabby or Stinky. Subtlety is key in animal crossing villager faces, and I usually am not a fan of when the designers go a bit overboard.


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 22, 2014)

Definetly Timbra or Rasher. Luckily theyve moved out


----------



## Archangel (Aug 22, 2014)

Broccolo. He just walks around my town with his gross beady eyes and never faltering, malicious smile. He refuses to move out.


----------



## XIII (Aug 22, 2014)

Violet. She moved in not too long after I got my game. It took me 3 months to get rid of her.

She even played the 'I'm moving out! Oh, wait, you're happy about that? Fine, I'll stay here instead' move. I hadn't read up on villager behavior, so I had no idea that villagers would pull that move.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Any Gorilla character. They're hideous and always seem to move in places I don't want them to.


----------

